# Phone Card for UK



## WinniWoman (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good calling card for use within the UK? A card for basically making calls from Scotland to Scotland and the US? I purchased a Mobal cell phone, but I also would like a calling card. I would like to purchase online to have before we get there - just like a $5.00 or $10.00 card. I hate dealing with trifles when I am on vacation. Like to be all set up and ready to go! Thanks!


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 17, 2012)

Check the rates at GoSim.com.  I have one card that I use when we go out of the country.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2012)

classiclincoln said:


> Check the rates at GoSim.com.  I have one card that I use when we go out of the country.



Thanks. But I meant I wanted a calling card that you can use when making a call from a landline phone. I already have an international mobile phone with a sim card in it (Mobal), but also want a calling card to use from the resort unit landline phone, etc.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 18, 2012)

I have used a AT&T card I bought at Sam's Club in the UK as well as other countries. Since I bought an unlocked phone and use sims bought in other countries, I have not bothered with it except in the very rare occasions where I can't get a good cell signal either in the States or elsewhere. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> I have used a AT&T card I bought at Sam's Club in the UK as well as other countries. Since I bought an unlocked phone and use sims bought in other countries, I have not bothered with it except in the very rare occasions where I can't get a good cell signal either in the States or elsewhere.
> 
> Cheers



Exactly. That's why I want one- for when there's no cell service, etc. I'm going to Sam's Club next weekend and will check out the card. I actually used to have one of those..didn't know they worked overseas.. Thanks.


----------

